# Keeping Records



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wondering how anyone keeps their records? I mean on a computer, hand written?

Also, what do you keep your notes on? Litters,how many born,culled etc?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The only think I keep track of is when a buck was put with the does so I will know when they are due, when a litter was born so I know when to ween and if a moise can be entered in u8 class or not.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou, I think im over thinking things, just want to make sure I do everything right, im sure I will relax into it once I've been doing it for a while


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I use ledger cards, colour & sex in the top left corner, date of birth in right. Parents bottom left. Bucks are assigned letters, does numbers.

As a doe is paired to a buck I write the date paired & the bucks letter, then under that the date she kindles. On the back the date born, bucks number & details of the litter.

I tend to keep two sisters together, obviously you can't just pile a load of say creams together in a box. Using this I can go back four or five generations . The cards are just placed on or in front of the boxes.

When one is culled, I put the reason & date & remove it.

I can see immediately which lines are producing my best stock.
.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou, thats really helpful


----------

